# Peek-a-boo



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

The first video is of Zazu chatting to himself and the second video is him responding to himself in his first video 
He's mostly saying 'Peek-a-boo' but you'll also catch him saying 'that a boy", "good boy Noah" and blowing kisses


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is absolutely precious the way Zazu bends down and then pops up when he says Peek-A-Boo! I love that! *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

These sweet videos of your Zazu have made my day, he's really having a great time "peekabooing", his kissing sounds are perfect too! 
Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Zazu is so precious! I love his little voice as he's chattering away playing peekaboo! 
I'm so glad you shared these.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What an adorable little bird Zazu is!  

He is precious and so very clever, too


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

AWH Zazu loved seeing himself and talking back. He has grown up into a very clever boy. Oh and I even saw Noah briefly in the background, would love some more pictures of my favourite little Yellow guy.:thumbup:icturesplease:


----------

